# Guess that wood!



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Let's play guess that wood! I'll give you a few pics of a species of wood, after a few tries then I'll give you hints. Here's the first type of wood...can you guess what it is?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Bubinga or acacia?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

African Yohimbe. :smile:


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

sawdustfactory said:


> Bubinga or acacia?


Looks like bubinga but harder...good guess










Here's a pic with a couple coats of lacquer


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

mdntrdr said:


> African Yohimbe. :smile:


I don't know that one going to look it up though.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Marble wood, or dalmata.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Bohica


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hint: comes from south America


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I'll guess again. 
Is it....tiger caspi


----------



## dvalery20 (Jan 27, 2011)

is it Jatoba? (Brazilian Cherry)


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

dvalery20 said:


> is it Jatoba? (Brazilian Cherry)


You got it!!! Now it's your turn.


----------



## dvalery20 (Jan 27, 2011)

3fingers said:


> You got it!!! Now it's your turn.


What are you making?


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

I've got some Brazilian Cherry hardwood flooring a while back that was being throwed away. It makes some nice pens.:thumbsup:


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

The piece you showed looks like a gavel (the piece a judge smacks with his mallet).

Bill


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

dodgeboy77 said:


> The piece you showed looks like a gavel (the piece a judge smacks with his mallet).
> 
> Bill


LOLOL Yeah it does now that you say that... This was scrap I was going to throw it out. I needed extensions on a towel rack in the bathroom so this is it. The piece in the pic was just extra so I didn't have to cut more if I ran into a problem.


----------



## dvalery20 (Jan 27, 2011)

3fingers said:


> LOLOL Yeah it does now that you say that... This was scrap I was going to throw it out. I needed extensions on a towel rack in the bathroom so this is it. The piece in the pic was just extra so I didn't have to cut more if I ran into a problem.


alright, you said it's my turn, I don't have anything at home, but this week I'll be bringing some of this stuff home, guess the wood.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

dvalery20 said:


> alright, you said it's my turn, I don't have anything at home, but this week I'll be bringing some of this stuff home, guess the wood.
> <img src="http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=35102"/>
> 
> <img src="http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=35103"/>


Mmmmm... Poplar? Magnolia?

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Persimmon?


----------



## dvalery20 (Jan 27, 2011)

djg said:


> Persimmon?


Dang! that was good. Now it's your turn.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Oh, I just saw the black streaks and thought of it.

I didn't realize the rules were that the winner was next. I don't have anything exotic or unusual so I'll let someone else take my turn. Jump in anyone.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Sry, no end grain pics tonight.

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I'm just going to guess,that's your spalted magnolia.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Dominick said:


> I'm just going to guess,that's your spalted magnolia.


Dang it man, you cheated!

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Dang it man, you cheated!
> 
> ~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


I just have a good memory. :laughing:


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

*Here's one*

the body of this urn is?

Bret


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Lola Ranch said:


> the body of this urn is?
> 
> Bret


Is it domestic or exotic? 
I'll say pine.
No maybe not pine. I don't know yet still thinking.


----------



## Upstate (Nov 28, 2011)

Lola Ranch said:


> the body of this urn is?
> 
> Bret


Jelutong? That's pretty obscure though

Second guess is sassafras


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

This piece was cut locally. It's a small tree.

Bret

clue: it is what it is although the photo doesn't show it as clearly as in person.


----------



## Upstate (Nov 28, 2011)

Lola Ranch said:


> This piece was cut locally. It's a small tree.
> 
> Bret
> 
> clue: it is what it is although the photo doesn't show it as clearly as in person.


Last guess is yellow cypress, although that's not a small tree I don't think... Stumped!


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Upstate said:


> Last guess is yellow cypress, although that's not a small tree I don't think... Stumped!


you were partly correct


----------



## Upstate (Nov 28, 2011)

I lied, I'll guess again, eventually I have to get it right I think

Mediterranean cypress? Hopefully I guessed the correct part


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

try the other part


----------



## Upstate (Nov 28, 2011)

Lola Ranch said:


> try the other part


Ha, figures, I give up. My only other guess is not a small tree I dont think. Someone else can have a go... I'm done showing my ineptitude!


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Upstate said:


> Ha, figures, I give up. My only other guess is not a small tree I dont think. Someone else can have a go... I'm done showing my ineptitude!


Well, I'm done for the day. I'll hand it off to whomever wants to go next.

The wood is Yellow Wood. I was given a small board, just enough to make that small coopered tube. It's the only piece I've ever seen. It is unmistakenly yellow when seen in person.

have fun, Bret


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Alrighty then. I give it a try. 
Guess this.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Dominick said:


> Alrighty then. I give it a try.
> Guess this.
> 
> <img src="http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=35129"/>
> ...


What do you guys need hints or what?


----------



## tgwoodworks (Jan 6, 2012)

Zebra wood.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

tgwoodworks said:


> Zebra wood.


Nope.


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Coffee tree or black limba


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

3fingers said:


> Coffee tree or black limba


Nope. 

Hint : starts with a wild animal name. 
I probably just gave it away.


----------



## Upstate (Nov 28, 2011)

Dominick said:


> Nope.
> 
> Hint : starts with a wild animal name.
> I probably just gave it away.


Tiger maple


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Leopard


----------



## tgwoodworks (Jan 6, 2012)

Tasmanian blackwood?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nope 
Upstate was close.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

2nd tip. 
South America.


----------



## Upstate (Nov 28, 2011)

Dominick said:


> 2nd tip.
> South America.


Tigerwood


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nope sorry. But close, very close. 
3rd and final hint: Peru


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Ok just one more hint: this should give it away. 
Sounds like Casper ( like the friendly ghost)


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Marble wood yellow with purple stiicks in it Canny Spell


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

bigcouger said:


> Marble wood yellow with purple stiicks in it Canny Spell


:laughing: nope. 
Upstate was close on the first part, but not the second. Note the (who's the friendly ghost)


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Dominick said:


> :laughing: nope.
> Upstate was close on the first part, but not the second. Note the (who's the friendly ghost)


Well let me quote your close & its usually mistaken to be marble wood.


----------



## Upstate (Nov 28, 2011)

Dominick said:


> Well let me quote your close & its usually mistaken to be marble wood.


Tigre caspi?, can't say I've heard of it before, but looks fun


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

3fingers said:


> You got it!!! Now it's your turn.



Uh ... I think whoever told you this is jatoba may have been mistaken


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

panga panga


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Upstate said:


> Tigre caspi?, can't say I've heard of it before, but looks fun


You got it. Good job. 
Not to much info about it on the Internet.


----------



## Upstate (Nov 28, 2011)

Hint: it's domestic


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

looks like spalted pecan


----------



## Upstate (Nov 28, 2011)

bigcouger said:


> looks like spalted pecan


Nope, heres perhaps a better picture, wish it was mine


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

looks like walnut but it also looks like tulpe poper sorry canny spell


----------



## Upstate (Nov 28, 2011)

Hint 2: you very very rarely will find this tree anymore, it used to be plentiful though until the past century. You can still find it in Florida though, and parts of Canada


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

phinds said:


> Uh ... I think whoever told you this is jatoba may have been mistaken


Why do u say that wt do u think it is?


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

chestnut


----------



## Upstate (Nov 28, 2011)

bigcouger said:


> chestnut


Sorry, its rare, but not quite that rare, guess again


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Elm?


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

dutch elm


----------



## Upstate (Nov 28, 2011)

Correct, well, American elm to be exact, thinking about seeing if I can get 6-8 of them this spring (the hybrid variety that's supposedly resistant to DED)

Your turn


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Here is one for ya it is a burl and is exotice Canny Spell


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Blood wood.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

nope I colect Burls LOL


----------



## Upstate (Nov 28, 2011)

Honduran mahogany


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Madrone?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Amboyna


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Nope hint southeast asia veery rare an this picture was taken in my shop today :yes:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Makha ?


----------



## Upstate (Nov 28, 2011)

Hmmm, looks like every picture of amboyna i see... Camphor


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I got it it's sandalwood.
Witch is the rarest.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

:no: Nope remeber its a burl


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Yea sandalwood burl.?


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Here is a nother Picture for ya a friend of mine picture


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

:no: Another hint Crocodile or snakeskin pattern in the wood


----------



## Upstate (Nov 28, 2011)

Afzelia


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Cochinchin burl 
Flame wood


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

:no: nope close tho S.E. Asis and Thailand


----------



## Upstate (Nov 28, 2011)

Thuya


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Snake wood.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

There's to many rare burl wood in Asia. 
:laughing: 
Come on upstate figure it out. I'm lost.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

LOL its Xtlia Lace Burl Very rare good try tho :icon_smile:


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

3fingers said:


> Why do u say that wt do u think it is?


I can't tell WHAT it is, but I say it's probably not jatoba because it does not look at all like any jatoba I've ever seen. See my jatoba page to see what I mean.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

bigcouger said:


> LOL its Xtlia Lace Burl Very rare good try tho :icon_smile:


I almost said that. :laughing: 

Ok, no more exotics. Only domestic.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Here is a Easy one for you guys then


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I'll try. 
Maple?


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

to dense for maple LOL try again


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

bigcouger said:


> to dense for maple LOL try again


:laughing: how can I tell if it's to dense. I can't feel it.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

LOL sorry its not domestic it from an Island in the indian Ocean tho island neary wipe out fron a tacomo tho


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

bigcouger said:


> LOL sorry its not domestic it from an Island in the indian Ocean tho island neary wipe out fron a tacomo tho


You got me then. Lol


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Ebony Burl Cap


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

bigcouger said:


> Ebony Burl Cap


Nice. 
Looks like you have some beautiful variety of wood there. 
Do you travel the world to obtain these?


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

I did but to beat up to travel to much now still get out some but I have some friends that look out for me thhey are in a lot of these countrys


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's cool. I have a burl here thats super old. I'm pretty sure it's pine,it's really dry 
The outer part is brittle, I'm not sure what the inside is like. But i'm curious to see. 
Just haven't cut yet. 

I also have a box elder tree in my yard that has a lot of burl. I'll cut that in the near future.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

box elder burl i dont have yet i got over 60 different burks from around the world i like working with them and displaying them in my shop


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

bigcouger said:


> box elder burl i dont have yet i got over 60 different burks from around the world i like working with them and displaying them in my shop


Awesome you've got it going on. And your projects show it.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

*Here is a project i did can you tell me what wood it is and what do you see in the Picture its a running book match it is Domisic LOL :yes:*


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Not sure on the species. But I see a wolf?


----------



## Upstate (Nov 28, 2011)

Cleavage?


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

*Ash Burl I was slicing this up and laying it out and that what happen I still have it an Pete Benivaga said he couldn't teach me any thing else I worked with him for about a year so i could learn from him LOL I see a deer , tutles an wolf* * I made some beautiful table tops out of that burl *


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Upstate said:


> Cleavage?


Cleavage. :laughing: what are you thinking. 
This is wood were looking at. Dog gone ya.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

bigcouger said:


> Ash Burl I was slicing this up and laying it out and that what happen I still have it an Pete Benivaga said he couldn't teach me any thing else I worked with him for about a year so i could learn from him LOL I see a deer , tutles an wolf I made some beautiful table tops out of that burl


That's truly amazing that you can incorporate that veneer in such a pattern like that.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

*Here is a New one for you guy it in the US and it is a Burl its a easy one *


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

If its not buckeye burl. Then I give up lol


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

:thumbsup: Yap that it is


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

bigcouger said:


> :thumbsup: Yap that it is


I got it. Wow!!!
1 out of how many pieces you showed.
Finally.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Alright let's see if you can get this one 









What's this wood.
Let's see if your memory is good still. Lol


----------



## Upstate (Nov 28, 2011)

Dominick said:


> Alright let's see if you can get this one
> 
> <img src="http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=35197"/>
> 
> ...


Dalmata 

PS, Ax Men is on history channel, and these people are all morons


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Upstate said:


> Dalmata
> 
> PS, Ax Men is on history channel, and these people are all morons


You cheated. Lol. 
I was hoping big cougar would guess it. 
& yes they are morons. The S&S loggers a back at each others throats. Kind of funny how they work.


----------



## Upstate (Nov 28, 2011)

Just find a common domestic wood, he'll never guess it


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Upstate said:


> Just find a common domestic wood, he'll never guess it


Hahahahaha


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Here is one for ya then its is domestic rare


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

bigcouger said:


> Here is one for ya then its is domestic rare


Looks like ash to me... I'm guessing that ain't right from the description though...

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Chestnut?


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

:no: nope an this piece is from your neck of the woods LOL


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

*Hint* heart-shaped to three-lobed leaves


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Elm?


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

nope LOL where upstate at LOL


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I don't know. It looks like maybe hickory or something. 
You and your rare species. Ugh


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

this piece was harvested not far form you the LOL centeral Ill, It was buried for a long time then a farmer duged it up and i bought a small piece of it LOL


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

*Hint* they are sometimes confused with the tung tree


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

looks like coffee tree but without an end grain shot I wouldn't take any bets


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Here is a nothe Picture of a bowl i turned out of a piece of it 

Hint showy white or yellow flowers


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Not a magnolia tree. Lol


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Hint trappers and blackfeet an cherokee used it to make dugouts prised by picture framers today used for tone wood in guitars and bangos


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

bigcouger said:


> Hint trappers and blackfeet an cherokee used it to make dugouts prised by picture framers today used for tone wood in guitars and bangos


I give up. 
But that story about the farmer in central ill
Sounds familiar. 
I couldn't find anything online about it though.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Catalpa


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

bigcouger said:


> Catalpa


Catalpa. 
That's rare?
So how did you get that Piece?


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Farmer is Spring field dug it up he was friends with my step father and traded a lot Mike help him cut it up and he gave Mike some and when I retired Mike gave it to me to keep I made a salad bowl out of the big piece and gave it to the farmer he gave me some more he was starting his wood stove with it LOL tree was over 6 ft wide he had a picture if it when they got it out of the ground I even have wood from Lake Michigan that was pulled out I payed drarly for it tho Sysamore i have a couple small slabs in my shop can see them in the pictures of the shop i posted I think Lol


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

bigcouger said:


> Farmer is Spring field dug it up he was friends with my step father and traded a lot Mike help him cut it up and he gave Mike some and when I retired Mike gave it to me to keep I made a salad bowl out of the big piece and gave it to the farmer he gave me some more he was starting his wood stove with it LOL tree was over 6 ft wide he had a picture if it when they got it out of the ground I even have wood from Lake Michigan that was pulled out I payed drarly for it tho Sysamore i have a couple small slabs in my shop can see them in the pictures of the shop i posted I think Lol


This story sounds like I've heard this before 
Was this on the news or something?
Because I've seen something like this on tv 
Where they were digging this thing out with backhoes. Maybe I was dreaming :laughing:


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Nope it was in the news and they had to use a back hoe and a d4


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

bigcouger said:


> Nope it was in the news and they had to use a back hoe and a d4


That's what I said earlier about being on the news, & using backhoe. 
I wish I could find that story online. 
Very cool.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Here is a Easy on this picture in my shop this is the smaller one I have 
Its bought by the LB and Rare exotic for sure LOL I have 3 other logs of it good for turning and inlay work cant get good lumber from it. This small log weights 48 lbs and the wife want let me keep it in the shop only in the house


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Your killin me. 
Leopard wood. 

Does it smell or is it snakewood


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

*Snake Wood LOL* :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: James Lie got it for me in Lous getting harder to find James is the owner of Amazon Exoctic Hardwoods in Orlando Flordia


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

bigcouger said:


> Snake Wood LOL :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: James Lie got it for me in Lous getting harder to find James is the owner of Amazon Exoctic Hardwoods in Orlando Flordia


I figured it was snake wood because,you said wife won't let you bring it in the house.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Here is one for you guys it is Domestic but recovered from up north


----------



## tgwoodworks (Jan 6, 2012)

Curly hard maple?


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Nope Close tho


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Curly moe.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

NOoooo LOL :no:


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

curly white ash?


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

NOooo Hint golden in color


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

bigcouger said:


> NOooo Hint golden in color


Then how come the pic doesn't look golden?


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Camma phone sucks when it finishs out it Has a beutiful gold tone MMmm I think I used it on a island top I did HINT :blink:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Abobona


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

No keep it simple here from the us it is recovered tho from up north it is now amybomia LOL


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

And I told you about this wood already LOL remember RECOVERED


----------



## tgwoodworks (Jan 6, 2012)

Curly beach?


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

No it was recovered from Lake Michigan was very expensive to great for musical insterments


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Catalpa


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

NO Recovered from Lake Michigan LOL

Used to make the best Violins in the past and even now remember when finished in any natural finish it is a golden color


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Spruce?
It's gotta be, I know and don't tell me any 
Different. Lol


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Read back to yesterday LOL


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

bigcouger said:


> Read back to yesterday LOL


I'm gonna...... I better not say


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Elm. Or ebony & that's my last guess
I got a headache


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

LOL :lol:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

bigcouger said:


> LOL :lol:


Am I right?


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Syamore sorry LOL page 7 half way down


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

bigcouger said:


> Syamore sorry LOL page 7 half way down


Sycamore. Ha... I'm tired. I just came up from garage & I'm tired. 

I was looking up violin wood. Main species is spruce etc,etc. didn't see any sycamore.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

1800's just after the little ice age in Italy the best of violins was built


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

bigcouger said:


> 1800's just after the little ice age in Italy the best of violins was built


I got it..... But you said they still use it today
And I didn't find anything on sycamore.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Stravaris an Gibson an Dean Guitars and used in the UK alot more bundent there tho than here gives a even deep tone


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Guess this. Lol


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Any close up pictures ??? Nice stack tho


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

I see at least 2 different specices there Pine maybe an oak


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

bigcouger said:


> I see at least 2 different specices there Pine maybe an oak


Sorry no close up pics.
I was just messin with ya. 
Walnut, cherry,oak,pine is not visible, walnut logs,some logs that i don't even know what are. Lol,there's is teak hidden in there as well. And a pine burl. Thats about it.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

I seen the burl didnt know what favor it was nice stack tho LOL


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

bigcouger said:


> I seen the burl didnt know what favor it was nice stack tho LOL


Nice rack lol. Not as nice as the inventory at the cougar ranch.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Here is new one for ya from a state and here is 3 pictures from my shop kelp these picese for pistol grips LOL


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Curly cherry


----------



## tgwoodworks (Jan 6, 2012)

Mesquite


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Nope Hint Hawaii


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Your still here :laughing:
Is it koa?


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Yap fiddle back Koa :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: You get a cookie LOL


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

bigcouger said:


> Yap fiddle back Koa :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: You get a cookie LOL


Hopefully a exotic cookie lol


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Sorry I eatrn the cookie you wouldnt like it tho pack almost gone in 15 mins LOL


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

bigcouger said:


> Sorry I eatrn the cookie you wouldnt like it tho pack almost gone in 15 mins LOL


Hahahahaha. I'll take what I can get. 

What's this?


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

spalted cherry


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nope. It's to easy for hints


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

sparlted maple then could be pecan to


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

bigcouger said:


> sparlted maple then could be pecan to


Nope lol. 
Just kidding. I told you it was easy
Spalted maple.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Ya a nutter like me LOL love it started work on to cabinet doors today LOL I ask my Mental health doc if i was sick for doing this he just said I was Totally Mental just in trying LOL


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

That koa is a nice find. Here's one for you.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks like greenheart


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

3fingers said:


> That koa is a nice find. Here's one for you.


Not sure if you want us to guess? Or if your showing another piece of koa?


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

I never worked with koa with yellow in it unless it the sap wood on quarter swan piece but it looks like blackwood also black wood not as hard as koa tho


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Just checked my stock of Koa na on the yellow or hard white only a little on the fiddleback its not Koa but I have high Quality Koa tho 
Looks like greenwood or blackwood tho it simler to what i have here both are simler but not ones interlocking grain other is not greenwood splinery to work with an hard to find in quality


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Dominick said:


> Not sure if you want us to guess? Or if your showing another piece of koa?


No ur turn to guess


----------



## dvalery20 (Jan 27, 2011)

3fingers said:


> That koa is a nice find. Here's one for you.


Kiaat? or Teak or Canary?


----------



## alexarean (Jan 12, 2012)

acacia


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

dvalery20 said:


> Kiaat? or Teak or Canary?


Why don't you just list all woods. Lol. It's canary


----------



## Corbin3388 (Jan 22, 2011)

Its that!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Corbin3388 said:


> Its that!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


Blood wood


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Is Canery good to work with i havent used any before


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

bigcouger said:


> Is Canery good to work with i havent used any before


Cuts nice almost as nice as walnut


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Guess this one...



















 







.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> Guess this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it stained?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Dominick said:


> Is it stained?


No...just OB poly. This might be a tough one. If ya guess it, there's $100 for ya.:yes:










 







.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> No...just OB poly. This might be a tough one. If ya guess it, there's $100 for ya.:yes:
> 
> .


With a hundred $ up for grabs I sure would like a better picture of it! :yes:

That part of a planer knife sharpening set-up?

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Figured Koa like in my shop LOL need a closer picture tho for sure


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Then again it looks like African Mahogany to from the distance LOL


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Rosewood?


----------



## dvalery20 (Jan 27, 2011)

3fingers said:


> Why don't you just list all woods. Lol. It's canary


hah my apologies, I had so many ideas as to what it could have been!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Dominick...bigcouger...That's some great guesswork, but, unfortunately not the right ones. I'd be surprised if ya-all get it.










 







.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Need better pic up close then there cabinetman LOL


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

bigcouger said:


> Need better pic up close then there cabinetman LOL


If I get much closer it gets fuzzy. Here's a clue...it's from Africa.










 







.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> If I get much closer it gets fuzzy. Here's a clue...it's from Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We need better clues. There's to much exotics in Africa.


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Makore?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

ctwiggs1 said:


> Makore?


A great guess, but not the right one.










 







.


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Dang I really did my research on that one too :blink:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> A great guess, but not the right one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well because you put poly on it. That changes everything. 
Pics with no finish please, and more hints


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Dominick said:


> Well because you put poly on it. That changes everything.
> Pics with no finish please, and more hints


Nocando. The wood was COM and that piece was a scrap of whatever was left from my making a machinist chest.










 







.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's what I was going to say. :laughing:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Here's one for you.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

It's really just a guessing game since nobody can eally see any defining characteristics of the wood.

There are many African species that look similar and most have a dozen alternate names.

We also have to just assume that YOU know what kind of wood it is.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

mics_54 said:


> It's really just a guessing game since nobody can eally see any defining characteristics of the wood.
> 
> There are many African species that look similar and most have a dozen alternate names.
> 
> We also have to just assume that YOU know what kind of wood it is.


I see your catching on. 
This is domestic.


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> nocando. The wood was com and that piece was a scrap of whatever was left from my making a machinist chest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



com?


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks like quartwesawn red oak there I can see on the end grain the saw scouped on ya some LOL


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Sorry, your right.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Lol


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Here is one for ya easy tho it is excotic 

Not very good picture tho i need to take better picture from other shop but this is easy tho


I used it under my Radioarm saw


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Ebony burl veneer?


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

No the ebony in the box tho LOL


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Snake wood


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Nope keep it simple LOL snake wood in the box to LOL


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

bigcouger said:


> Nope keep it simple LOL snake wood in the box to LOL


Ok then what's not in the box. Lol
I've seen this before. It's from Hawaii


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

no lol here a nother picture for ya tho


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

It's curly koa.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

No African used with fine funiture and gutitars


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Korina lol


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

blistered Sapele


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

bigcouger said:


> bkistered Sapele


Oh yea I would of got that one for sure. Lol


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

LOL i like this one because its just wieried and fun to work with


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Yea that sure is some beautiful wood. I would die to get some of that. I could stair at that for hours. It's mesmerizing.
It looks like it has texture.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

its beautiful got some lumber of it but mostly venier of ot make table tops with it


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

bigcouger said:


> its beautiful got some lumber of it but mostly venier of ot make table tops with it


Well at least I got the vernier part right lol


----------



## tgwoodworks (Jan 6, 2012)

I got one for is if you feel like being challenged. This just a little den. Alcohol on it.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Domestic or exotic


----------



## tgwoodworks (Jan 6, 2012)

Exotic from south America.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

BrazilWood also none as para wood, Bahia wood


----------



## tgwoodworks (Jan 6, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> BrazilWood also none as para wood, Bahia wood


Nope.


----------



## tgwoodworks (Jan 6, 2012)

Very dense and similar to Ipe


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Brazilian rosewood?


----------



## dvalery20 (Jan 27, 2011)

I guessed this earlier but it could be the same stuff, Jatoba?


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

serpentwood could be also brazilian tulip wood


----------



## tgwoodworks (Jan 6, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Brazilian rosewood?


Nope


----------



## tgwoodworks (Jan 6, 2012)

dvalery20 said:


> I guessed this earlier but it could be the same stuff, Jatoba?


Nope


----------



## tgwoodworks (Jan 6, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> serpentwood could be also brazilian tulip wood


Nope


----------



## tgwoodworks (Jan 6, 2012)

Most of it comes out of Peru. An excellent outdoor wood often used in high end shingles for roofing in SA.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Mopane?


----------



## tgwoodworks (Jan 6, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Mopane?


Nope.


----------



## tgwoodworks (Jan 6, 2012)

Machines like s**t. Eats carbide for lunch. Burns like crazy with even the lightest bite on the WBsander. Cuts with a Sharp smoothing plane like butter.


----------



## tgwoodworks (Jan 6, 2012)

I doubt anyone will get it. It's caobareina. Also known as Utz cedar. Not like any cedar I've ever had.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Here is a New one for you guys IT IS EXOTIC and VERY EXPENSIVE

Means it Rare now LOL


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

bigcouger said:


> Here is a New one for you guys IT IS EXOTIC and VERY EXPENSIVE
> 
> Means it Rare now LOL


I said it was curly........whatchamacallit


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Dominick said:


> I said it was curly........whatchamacallit


 
LOL What its name tho LOL :laughing:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I forgot the name. Lol


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

I like that answer LOL but Nope :blink:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

bigcouger said:


> I like that answer LOL but Nope :blink:


It's from south America right?


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Nope asia


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Curly amboyna.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

:no: Nope within the same family tho LOL


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Padauk


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Padauk


 Definly not you close with the Amboya tho LOL


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

sandalwood?


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Nope LOL where does Amboya burl come from


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Indonesia.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Another hint the french, english an Itains over harvest it to near extention now only grows in plantations and not as good color or desitity as what i have that was recovered


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

*Thailand, Vietnam, Laos, and Burma*


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I don't know. Whatever it is, I can't have it. 
Lol


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

LOL I got this 5 years ago and it came with a special tag LOL which must remain with it on each peice


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

bigcouger said:


> LOL I got this 5 years ago and it came with a special tag LOL which must remain with it on each peice


So what the fudge is't it!!!!!


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Dominick said:


> So what the fudge is't it!!!!!


 
Its not white ,red an live oak, Its not kingwood, its not teak, not bubgina, wenge, red wood, zebra wood or olive ash burl, not thuya burl, magogany root or figured white peroba I know I have thos to LOL


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

bigcouger said:


> Its not white ,red an live oak, Its not kingwood, its not teak, not bubgina, wenge, red wood, zebra wood or olive ash burl, not thuya burl, magogany root or figured white peroba I know I have thos to LOL


I can't get it. Lol dog gone it.


----------



## Corbin3388 (Jan 22, 2011)

Red narra or bees wing narra ?

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

:yes: Bees Wing Red Narra not Platatopn grown Good Job


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

bigcouger said:


> Nope LOL where does Amboya burl come from


Well the Amboy Dukes were from Detroit, but there aren't any trees left in Detroit so I'm guessing the suburbs. Maybe Dearborn?


----------



## wjw159 (Dec 6, 2011)

> but there aren't any trees left in Detroit so I'm guessing the suburbs. Maybe Dearborn?


 
Actually funny you say that. Ive been watching all those shows on tv where they love to go to those hippie reclaimed construction debris stores. I was trying to find one to get some cheap stuff but was having a tough time.

Found a place in Ann Arbor (go figure its a hippie place) that does that kind of stuff.

They also do "urbanwood"

When the local municipalities have to cut down a tree in the area they send the good wood off to the mill to be sawn and turned into boards.

too new to woodworking to understand if the pricing is good but its sorta neat. There are a lot of ash trees getting cut down for disease that gets turned into board feet.


http://urbanwood.org/store/

Anyone ever see stuff like this?


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

I nornuly dont take wood from a cut tree onless it is dieing or has a dease that can spread to others somtines it easyier to take the one to save the many elms died off in less than a year here in our area and the trees rotted as they stould sorry canny spell they shiold have cut them and burned them but they didnt all rot now


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

wjw159 said:


> http://urbanwood.org/store/
> 
> Anyone ever see stuff like this?


I think I've seen something like that out in CA, maybe up around SF/Oakland area. It was years ago. The prices for reclaimed wood are generally higher. Sometimes it's because you just can't find lumber like that with a gazillion growth rings to the inch, other times they just charge you a lot because of the George Carlin Rule (Your stuff is s..t, my s..t is stuff.) So you have to look carefully and don't assume because it's recycled that it's a good deal.

Unfortunately we dont' have anything like that around here. There is an architectural salvage place up in Tucson but they think any thing before 1985 is a rare antique. Wooden structures don't last long enough around here. Pull down a barn in Michigan and run the wood through a planer and you've got 19th century oak. Pull down an "old" shed in southern AZ and run it through the planer and you'll find 5-year old pressure treated pine.


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

wjw159 said:


> Actually funny you say that. Ive been watching all those shows on tv where they love to go to those hippie reclaimed construction debris stores. I was trying to find one to get some cheap stuff but was having a tough time.
> 
> Found a place in Ann Arbor (go figure its a hippie place) that does that kind of stuff.
> 
> ...


The prices are fair an they have a lot unique boards They get new stuff all the time


----------



## tgwoodworks (Jan 6, 2012)

wjw159 said:


> Actually funny you say that. Ive been watching all those shows on tv where they love to go to those hippie reclaimed construction debris stores. I was trying to find one to get some cheap stuff but was having a tough time.
> 
> Found a place in Ann Arbor (go figure its a hippie place) that does that kind of stuff.
> 
> ...


We have stuff like this around here in north east Wisconsin. Urban wood is not recycled or salvaged. It was just growing in a yard instead of the forest. I do a lot of work with it for people wanting furniture from their tree. Those prices are outrageous though. Must be trying to recoup the cost of all the bandsaw blades he ate up sawing threw those logs. Urban trees are notorious for being full of metal.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Here is a new one for you all Im going to use it on my new bench


----------



## tgwoodworks (Jan 6, 2012)

Hondurus mahogany.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Sapele


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

:no: nope lot more deniser than Sapele


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Rosewood


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

:no: nope


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks like mahogany


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

:no: Nope


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Panga panga


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

:no: Nope


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

:laughing: hahahahaha


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Here is a Hint 2005 it was IUCN Red List, Endangered :thumbsup:


----------



## Corbin3388 (Jan 22, 2011)

Pao ferro

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Tulip wood?
Probably not.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

:no: Nope but I am going to use it on my new bench :yes:


----------



## andrewscevich (Dec 17, 2011)

nyatoh?


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

:no: Nope any more guesses or do I tell ya :laughing:


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

More hints


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Type Tropical Hardwood, Sources West Africa, The color is deep reddish brown an I used this on a projest MMMMMMMMMMMmmm I posted in here :laughing:


----------



## Corbin3388 (Jan 22, 2011)

How about iroko or longhi?

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

:no: Nope


----------



## Corbin3388 (Jan 22, 2011)

bigcouger said:


> :no: Nope


Did you just make up a name? Lol
Congo region ?

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## tgwoodworks (Jan 6, 2012)

Sapele?


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

:no: Nope where the apes hang out when you work with it is smeel like ape S**t LoL will make your eyes water and snaece alot :laughing: I evan did a Islnad top out of it


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Abobona?


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

:no: nope :laughing: so you want me to tell ya all


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

bigcouger said:


> :no: nope :laughing: so you want me to tell ya all


No.....Just give another hint. Other than the ape story. Lol
It's the same wood as your island top,with the eagle inlay right?


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Yap :laughing: it finishes to a high Luster better than afzelia


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Quarter sawn Makore :laughing:


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

I quests we gave up lol


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

3fingers said:


> I quests we gave up lol


How are you doing
:laughing:


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Local wood


----------



## punkin611 (Sep 17, 2013)

3fingers said:


> Let's play guess that wood! I'll give you a few pics of a species of wood, after a few tries then I'll give you hints. Here's the first type of wood...can you guess what it is?


I'm pretty sure it's tree wood!:laughing:


----------



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

Upstate said:


> Nope, heres perhaps a better picture, wish it was mine
> 
> View attachment 35156
> 
> ...


OMG..I have some sitting in my back yard I was waiting for it to dry out so I could burn it in my fire place. I need to figure out how to cut the pieces so I can use it for something. Cool looking wood.


----------

